# Looking for a discontinued part



## dogfish955 (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi, I'm new here and the reason I joined this forum is to find a part for a Honda HS55 snowblower that my brother in law owns. It needs a part called a "Boss Cam Lock", part no, 54520-732-010. I checked a bunch of parts suppliers and they all tell me it is discontinued and none are available, no replacement parts exist and good luck to you fella, bye. 

So I posted a "wanted" ad for a HS55 used snowblower, working or not, for parts, but no response yet. So I thought I might find a snowblower genius on a forum that would know exactly what my brother in law has to do to get his Honda going before the next snow.

The part is about 3 inches long, has a couple of holes to bolt it on and what looks like a bushing with a small hook coming out of one side of it. The hook is broke.

I would post a pic but I tried and it didn't work.

Any advice would be appreciated. If you can't help, a little sympathy will do.

dogfish955


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Edit your image smaller and it usually works. Some cell phone cameras create files that are too large.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF dogfish955

You could also post a parts wanted ad here too. You should be able to attach a photo even from day one.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It looks like that part is also used on an HS70. I called a couple places that listed the part but didn't show it as unavailable and they said it was unavailable. Was hoping one might have an old dusty one on a shelf in a corner.

You might want to go into your profile and add a location in case a member has or knows of where to find that part or a parts machine that would be close to you.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

old 50's , 55's and 70's come up for sale cheap once in awhile. you can check the honda or boats.net website just to see if the part is compatible from these machines even though they are not longer available.

i know the part you need but sold it from my parts machine. there is a way to rig it maybe so it will work. The guy I sold the part to did use some ingenuity to get his to work but i think it was locked down all the time.

the part now a days cost almost as much on ebay as buying a parts machine for 50 bucks.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

dogfish955 said:


> Hi, I'm new here and the reason I joined this forum is to find a part for a Honda HS55 snowblower that my brother in law owns. It needs a part called a "Boss Cam Lock", part no, 54520-732-010. I checked a bunch of parts suppliers and they all tell me it is discontinued and none are available, no replacement parts exist and good luck to you fella, bye.
> 
> So I posted a "wanted" ad for a HS55 used snowblower, working or not, for parts, but no response yet. So I thought I might find a snowblower genius on a forum that would know exactly what my brother in law has to do to get his Honda going before the next snow.
> 
> ...



I couldn't find a pix online to see what the part looks like. If it's not too complicated I'm sure it can be fabricated or something that will work. Just need a pix with dimensions to see what needs to be done, hand draw one if you don't have broken original. Also where you are located, a member here locally to you might be able help.


----------

